# Remi the Doge (pic heavy)



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Remi is my 3 year old Aussie. I got him at 9 months old and goofy and cliche as it is he's my best friend.

Figured I'd share some of him, particularly his goofy ones. They always cheer me up.








































For anyone who just has to know or it'll drive them crazy, the mug says "Good morning. If it is a good morning... which I doubt." 












































Remi's 3rd (3x7=21) birthday.




















When my love for Remi meets my obsession with my car.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Omg, he's so cuuuute! Gorgeous boy you've got, and the photos are amazing! I hope I can get a nice camera some day. I only have an ancient 10mp point and shoot to work with. lol

I like how the sign says "All pets must remain leashed". He's just breakin' the rules, hardcore. xD Very clever photo ideas too! He looks like such a sweetheart.

I have 4 dogs, myself, but my husky/chow mix (Steele) is the one I'm closest with. Hope you don't mind me sharing a few photos of my own. ^_^ lol

Steele





























The rest of the gang: (Imani, Ny, and Dom)


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Your photos are gorgeous! Point and shoot or not you've got a great eye and that's all that matters. My camera is way better than I am, haha.

I love the way the face and nose patterns go together on Steele. It's like a match. 
We had a Lab Chow mix I grew up with and his face reminds me so much of her.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww, so sweet! ^.^ lol

I'm not gonna lie, I have to use a touch of photoshop to make up for the craptastic camera. xD Much appreciated though for the compliments!

Mine are getting up there in years already (Steele's 9, Ny is 10, Imani and Dom are about 6-7). So lovely that you have so many fun years to look forward to with Remi. =D I'm cherishing the moments more and more as the time flies. lol


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Definitely. 
Trixie, the lab chow mix was 15 when we had to put her down and she'd been with us for all those 15. For me that was about age 8 to 23. That was insanely hard. But 15 is a great long life and she was healthy for all of it. Can't do better than that.


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

I hear ya. I know what it's like to lose a best friend too. But 15 years, wow! Very cool that you got so much time with her. =)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

@ Remi and TuiAndLa - WOW all your dogs are gorgeous.Remi is a supermodel,those photos are just stunning.


----------

